# Is this curly black walnut?



## WdWkrCp (Jan 13, 2010)

Would this be considered curly black walnut? :blink: I did not see it until I had already applied the finish and was inspecting the work. Thanks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not curly, looks 1/4 sawn though.


----------



## WdWkrCp (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for the prompt reply. I was just curious. Is the quarter sawn what causes the horizontal markings?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, they are ray fleck.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I was talking on the phone and replying, let me try again. Walnut has small ray fleck like cherry (for example) when quarter sawn. Sometimes walnut is not even visible, but I can see it there. Of course you have seen 1/4 sawn oak for example, big ray fleck but the same deal.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with Daren. I might adjust it to "right at rift" though because the rings are so far apart. Or even perhaps you might call it "squarely rift" but "right at quarter". But again like Daren says qtr walnut doesn't usually show fleck. I think that may be the whatchya-ma-call-its though and not fleck. 

It's pretty much a quasi-macro photo too so it is hard for old guys like me and D (dragging you with me kicking and screaming old man) to tell that close up. 

How about some other shots? Of walnut. Not whiskey.


----------

